# bummed out Landlord owner



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw this thread in another forum, and don't know how to help him out. Any suggestions? 

Here is his post: "I bought the Landlord (w/18hp B&S twin engine) in 1999. It seemed well made. One of the features touted by Simplicity was its small turning radius. NOT. If the tractor has the mower deck raised off the ground (transport mode) the tractor will turn short. But drop the deck and it can't do it. Why? The deck has a row of rollers on the back that support the deck and maintain a constant height for mowing. But that roller design drags dramatically when turning. So much so that when attempting to turn sharply, the tractor's inside drive wheel spins and loses traction. You then have to straighten the steering to proceed.

Another problem this tractor has is it can't back itself up a hill. That's right. If you nose downhill into an area that requires you to backout (uphill) you'll be stuck.

Now the BIG problem. The manual says you should sometimes wash the tractor to maintain it. This shouldn't be a problem anyway since everyone wants clean equipment. Well, if you get the transmission wet, it quits. That's right. It quits. What's more, it'll cost you $300 to get it fixed. This is a MAJOR problem and Simplicity is aware of it and is doing nothing to help owners. This is a design flaw. I see this becoming a class action lawsuit against Simplicity over this. What's happening is there's a disengaging lever at the back of the tractor for transporting the tractor. The lever works a valve that disables the hydrostatic action. When the valve gets wet it sticks and permanently disengages the transmission. The valve itself isn't expensive but the tractor needs to be disassembled to get to it."

He admits to using a pressure washer to clean the tractor, but says he is careful, and his reverse problem is not traction related. That is to say that his tires do not spin, the tractor just does not have enough umpf to back up in reverse on a hill.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sounds like an angry basher.. i dont own a landlord but there are thousands out there...

my deck is similiar to his and i have no problem with turning radius because of the rollers. it does not really make sense... 

as for the transmission, i dont know.. i would not pressure wash any part of the transmission/motor or even the tractor.. just the mover deck... 

i have had no problem backing up a hills at all...

any landlord owners out there with his problems?? or not?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*didn't make sense to me either*

Simple John,
This guys post caught my eye, as you Simplicity owners seem like a real happy bunch I can't remember anyone that owns one ever complain. I figure his use of a pressure washer is causing his tranny problems, but he insists on using it even after the dealer told him not to, so that's on him. But the deck rollers actually causing the loss of traction on the rear wheels was definitely a new one on me. And not enough power to back up a hill seemed funny too. Don't know how steep he is trying to go. My original suggestion on that was based on assuming his tires were slipping due to the weight being transferred to the front axle, but he says there is no tire slip, just no power... could be he is still running the original plug and never did a tune up since 1999?...:truth:


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

Joe,

Seems like the guy's mower deck may not be working in the "free floating" mode like it is supposed to. That may be some of the reason it doesn't turn sharp with the deck lowered. It sounds like the mower has constant pressure against the ground when in the lowered position 

I can't really comment any more on a tight turning radius or hydrostat, because my 1974 Landlord has neither. 

coal_man


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Kind of wonder if those rear rollers are really supposed to touch the ground. Would make a good striping mower if it were, I guess. Also is the hydrostat a sealed unit? Makes you wonder if the fluid level is low and pools toward the one end of the unit when on the hill and thus starves the pump when backing up.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Kind of wonder if those rear rollers are really supposed to touch the ground. Would make a good striping mower if it were, I guess. Also is the hydrostat a sealed unit? Makes you wonder if the fluid level is low and pools toward the one end of the unit when on the hill and thus starves the pump when backing up. *



Yes the rollers touch, and yes it's a good striping mower. Go to Simp's web site, and they tell you all about it. 

As for the Hydro. That sounds like it could be it. Would cause the problem.

Mostly I think he's just a disgruntled owner. I work at a car dealer and I see it every day. People hit a pot hole and loes hub caps, and say the car is a POS becouse of it. Lock there keys in, and it the bigest pile of junk. Tbelt breaks at 150K, and it the bigest POC every made by any car maker.[BTW this example had NOTHING done to it except a hand full of oil changes in the time. NEVER had a problen till then. HELLO WAKE UP!!!] Some people just can not take responsbalty for there own actions.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

a agree w/paul, but coal man may be right... maybe the free floating deck is messed up.. mine rests on the gorund but is held up by chains so takes bumps and little mole hills real well... 


disgruntled? sound it.. either way.. id keep the pressure washer away from a sealed transission..


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks guys!*

I suspect that you are right in he is just an unhappy guy. I asked here, just in case this was an issue with this model tractor. I had originally guessed he was using a pressure washer and he confirmed it. I had suggested ag tires would eliminate spinning in reverse, but he then told me there was no tire spin as the tractor just did not have enough power. I'm not familiar with the mower deck on htese and thank you for the info there. I guess there is nothing I can tel him of much help except to check the fluid level in his hydro. Again, thanks guys!:thumbsup:


----------

